# Possible tranny conversion to 7004R



## X~Nightstalker (Mar 28, 2009)

Will a 7004R fit into my 66 Le Mans without modding the sheet metal on the body??

I already accounted for the cutting of the DS, the moving of the tranny mounts and the conversion bracket for a chevy tranny...but other then that, I did not want to mod any of the under body to fit it in....has anyone put one of these trans on their 66???

Between the 700R4 and the 2004R this article pretty much sums it up...

700R4 vs. 200R4 - Which is Best?

Unless someone has some good input on upgrading the 200....I am thinking the 700R4 is the better choice unless it doesnt fit. 

It will be for a 400ci with about 350-400 HP... A cruiser not a drag car.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

X~Nightstalker said:


> Will a 7004R fit into my 66 Le Mans without modding the sheet metal on the body??
> 
> I already accounted for the cutting of the DS, the moving of the tranny mounts and the conversion bracket for a chevy tranny...but other then that, I did not want to mod any of the under body to fit it in....has anyone put one of these trans on their 66???
> 
> ...


it will fit, a friend of mine has a 66 lemans with a 454/700r4 combo. no sheetmetal had to be modded, he even used the factory console and just mounted a b&m shifter where the factory shifter was. i will have to ask him about the crossmember though, think he either made or modified one


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

That article only points out the weak factory parts, not aftermarket rebuilts with performance parts installed. The 200r4's are being successfully run behind considerably more power than you are stating and working very well. The install is much easier with the BOP acceptable case too. Read this link before making up your mind. 
Bowtie Overdrives - View Item

I have a buddies 68 Camaro with a 425 hp 383 in my shop right now with a 700r4 that has numerous issues with the overdrive and lockup converter. There are electrical switches that need to be installed on an older car for the 700 too. If I were to replace the pg in my 67 Camaro, I would go with the level II 200r4.


----------



## X~Nightstalker (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot to add that I have a column shifter, not one on the floor. I will see how that plays out. 

I was thinking the 200 would be easier and I have been reading articles about it being the better choice. I wasnt sure because of the conflicting reports. I guess its a matter of who you are talking to. IF a beefed up 200 would get the job done, I would prefer it because there is less modding.

Also, are people putting in 5 speed automatics at all?? Is it much harder to mod and install?


----------

